
PictureSwap: Upload a picture to discover what the last visitor uploaded [nsfw] - dowrow
http://pictureswap.org/
======
DonHopkins
Reminds me of a game you could play on PC Pursuit [1] called PC Roulette:
Connect to the remote dial-out modem and type "A/" [2] to dial out to the last
phone number somebody else called.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telenet#PC_Pursuit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telenet#PC_Pursuit)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayes_command_set#The_basic_Ha...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayes_command_set#The_basic_Hayes_command_set)

------
flux_w42
Hmm, just browsing to
[http://pictureswap.org/success](http://pictureswap.org/success) gives you the
other side's image without uploading one yourself :/ That's probably not what
it's supposed to do?

~~~
camtarn
You can also accidentally forget to browse for an image, just click the
'Upload Picture' button, and get taken to the same page :)

------
spinlock
Why is hackrrnews linking to a site with porn ads?

------
teamhappy
Anybody else got the same pic they uploaded?

Edit: Second time worked. Apparently a lot of people google "stupid" and
upload the first image... Lovely.

------
taesu
I really font like these kinds of posts that just shows a meaningless website
that doesn't intrigue me at all. A side project and hobby project should be
advertised on their own facebook or twitter, not on hackers news.

EDIT: OP is self promoting, look at his/her history posts about exact site.
Flagged

------
Roritharr
i just get random google image search images...

~~~
splawn
That is better than the "chat roulette penis gallery redux" I was imagining
this to be.

------
geekrax
Who remembers Facebook's Slingshot?

------
encoderer
It showed me my own upload.

